# What Does Everyone Here Do for a Living?



## SouthernFried

Just curious how we all spend our lives away from our budgies.

Right now I have three young children and so my husband and I decided I would be a stay-at-home mom and student until the youngest is in school. Daycare is absurdly expensive.

I have Associate of Arts and Associate of Science (computer programming and analysis) degrees and am pursuing my Bachelor of Applied Science degree in software development.

What do you guys and girls do??? Do any of us have anything in common?

:baby::smartass::smiley-computer012:


----------



## justmoira

Currently I work at Starbucks and am going to school for food history. I also have a culinary degree.


----------



## Jedikeet

I'm the publicist for the Faeryflock


----------



## Greyjoy

I have worked in a gas station for 12 years. I went to school for massage therapy (never took up practice as I found it wasn't for me) & I will be enrolling in mortuary school in the fall!


----------



## Kaa

Im working as a forklift Mechanic at Morrisons
and im also Volunteer/vice-chair of my local Dyslexia association & help out at 2 scout groups


----------



## immorgan

I'm a freshman in community college! No job yet because I don't have a car or a way to get there.. but here's to hoping! :cheers: :lol:


----------



## jrook

I am retired now, but worked most of my career as a social worker at a hospital. My main focus was Pediatric Oncology, where I worked with kids with cancer and their families. I also worked as a social worker with the state of washington for a few years.
Educationally, I am a Master's level social worker and also graduated from nursing school in the dark ages!


----------



## immorgan

jrook said:


> I also worked as a social worker with the state of washington for a few years.


Washington buddies! :lol:
Thats some amazing work you've done


----------



## petites

Semi retired now but I have been an adult tutor specialising in special needs education; teaching assistant for children with autism; choreographer in special needs education....I also have an Etsy shop where I sell dolls' hats that I knit.


----------



## SouthernFried

Everyone is so varied! How cool! I can't respond individually right now because I'm on my phone and it is too difficult, but it's so neat how we all have different callings in life.

Julie, I crochet! I've always wanted to knit, but after teaching myself to crochet I had another baby and haven't found the time since.


----------



## petites

I am pretty much the same about crochet Tiffanie! I have tried but I'm just rubbish. Doesn't help that most patterns are written in US stitches which are different to UK :S
Yes, it's amazing isn't it? All these people we know nothing about except our shared love of budgies


----------



## 4711

I write stories, play video games, whisper to cats, crochet, knit, and embroider (don't look at my procrastination pile, ok?!)

To make 'money' I clean in a hospital.
Which leaves introverted little ole me with a severe case of mental mush after 8 hours of smiley face....:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Laceychica

I have been a nurse in a family practice office for the past 2.5 years. I also have a Bachelor's of Science in Biology and have thought about getting into Pharmaceutical Sales or something else to use that degree.. but for now just doing the nursing thing


----------



## deriksen

I manage the operations of a software company. It's hectic at times, so it's wonderful to come home to a budgie who always looks for love and cuddles


----------



## StarlingWings

School is my main focus right now, but on the weekends I work at with a luthier who makes violins and help him to make, clean, and set up all the instruments. I've been making my own violin for a while now, too, and I can tell you that it's a lot of work!  

I also work for him to promote and deal with sales/customers  

It's so interesting to read about what everyone does, since we all see each other around here as just sitting around surrounded by birds all day (which I truly wish was the case! :galah: )


----------



## immorgan

> It's so interesting to read about what everyone does, since we all see each other around here as just sitting around surrounded by birds all day (which I truly wish was the case! )


As a student on summer break with no job, that is all I do all day! :lol: living the life


----------



## petites

immorgan said:


> As a student on summer break with no job, that is all I do all day! :lol: living the life


Huh :001_huh: Nice work if you can get it! :biggrin1:


----------



## SouthernFried

immorgan said:


> As a student on summer break with no job, that is all I do all day! :lol: living the life


HAHAHAHA :laughing::laughing::laughing:

StarlingWings: I played the violin for a couple years many years ago. I always wanted to see one being made. That's really cool.


----------



## Cody

I count beans more generally known as accounting.


----------



## petites

Hey Cody, you could sneak some of those 'beans' home for the buds!


----------



## aluz

I'm a freelance translator, I also tutor children in Portuguese, English and French.

In terms of academics, I have a degree in translation, I also took a separate specialization course in translating/subtitling and I have a beginner's certificate in Portuguese Sign Language.


----------



## Greyjoy

This is my current favourite thread. Great idea Tiffanie, I am really enjoying learning more about you folks.


----------



## VeiledSkull

I head a paint(house painting) department at work.
I have a degree in art, and am looking for something to help me utilize it a bit more. I've been trying to produce more artwork,and hope to make prints and sell them!
I also used to make jewelry and sell it on Etsy...I want to get into that again!


----------



## petites

VeiledSkull said:


> I head a paint(house painting) department at work.
> I have a degree in art, and am looking for something to help me utilize it a bit more. I've been trying to produce more artwork,and hope to make prints and sell them!
> I also used to make jewelry and sell it on Etsy...I want to get into that again!


So do it! For years I wanted to make money from craft...I am now doing that and wish I'd had the courage to do it when I first wanted to.


----------



## SouthernFried

aluz said:


> I'm a freelance translator, I also tutor children in Portuguese, English and French.
> 
> In terms of academics, I have a degree in translation, I also took a separate specialization course in translating/subtitling and I have a beginner's certificate in Portuguese Sign Language.


That's fun! I always wanted to be fluent in a second language. I studied a couple years of French, but wasn't able to do much more than read it and speak it slowly after having written it down first. :001_rolleyes::mellow: I also took a semester of Japanese and enjoyed it thoroughly. I decided I enjoyed French more, though, but never got back into it.



Greyjoy said:


> This is my current favourite thread. Great idea Tiffanie, I am really enjoying learning more about you folks.


Thanks! I'm glad you like it! It's always more fun to know what people do daily.



VeiledSkull said:


> I head a paint(house painting) department at work.
> I have a degree in art, and am looking for something to help me utilize it a bit more. I've been trying to produce more artwork,and hope to make prints and sell them!
> I also used to make jewelry and sell it on Etsy...I want to get into that again!


I love Etsy. I love buying handmade jewelry. I made one piece of jewelry once and it wasn't for me. Ironically it was a necklace with a bird's nest made of wire and three "pearl" eggs (beads) in it.



petites said:


> So do it! For years I wanted to make money from craft...I am now doing that and wish I'd had the courage to do it when I first wanted to.


I always thought about selling my crochet projects on Etsy. I just have so little time for completing a piece it didn't seem worth it. Awesome that you're doing something you love and making extra money from it!!


----------



## Nika

I haven't worked in several years (mainly because of the 2 back surgeries10 yrs ago and then it just stayed that way that I'm not working, because hubby makes enough $ now), but I used to do medical and pharm office work and also worked as a CNA. 
I missed doing med office work but not the gossip 
And I missed how rewarding a CNA job was for me but not the physical aspect of it.


----------



## Birdbaby

I'm the director of Human Resources at my company. We hire engineers and designers as contractors for Proctor & Gamble.
I'm also a mom of two daughters (11 1/2 and 5 1/2 yrs)


----------



## immorgan

> I'm a freelance translator, I also tutor children in Portuguese, English and French.
> 
> In terms of academics, I have a degree in translation, I also took a separate specialization course in translating/subtitling and I have a beginner's certificate in Portuguese Sign Language.


How cool! I'm learning a bit of Korean here and there and would definitely love to be multilingual


----------



## despoinaki

Interesting thread! I love how everybody is varied, like Tiffanie said! 
I tutor children and adults in german language.  But at the moment, it's vacation period!


----------



## VeiledSkull

petites said:


> So do it! For years I wanted to make money from craft...I am now doing that and wish I'd had the courage to do it when I first wanted to.


Thank you! I need to hear encouragement like that :green pied: It's one of my biggest dreams to be my own boss doing what I love!
It does get to be a bit draining to work a full time job and trying to do the art on the side. I do squeeze in time here and there, but I'd like to crank out more. I think it's a matter of managing my time better too.


----------



## petites

VeiledSkull said:


> Thank you! I need to hear encouragement like that :green pied: It's one of my biggest dreams to be my own boss doing what I love!
> It does get to be a bit draining to work a full time job and trying to do the art on the side. I do squeeze in time here and there, but I'd like to crank out more. I think it's a matter of managing my time better too.


Start small. Tell yourself you are not trying to set the world on fire, just sell a couple of things here and there. The buzz you get when you make your first sale will inspire you to carry on :thumbup:
My shop is busier in Winter as I can't knit during Summer (sweaty hands and yarn do _not_ mix well :sad and that suits me fine as I am less busy with the buds then :yes: So you can do it to suit yourself


----------



## CowbirdBebop

I currently work at a bagel shop! Slowly but surely chipping away at my Biology major and double minor (neurosci and biochem) :rip:


----------



## ISOE

I love threads like these; it's fun to read everyone's stories. :001_smile:

I work as a bird keeper... It's awesome. With the birds at home as well, I can never escape from my feathered friends, haha.


----------



## petites

ISOE said:


> I love threads like these; it's fun to read everyone's stories. :001_smile:
> 
> I work as a bird keeper... It's awesome. With the birds at home as well, I can never escape from my feathered friends, haha.


What sort of birds do you keep in The Outside World?


----------



## ISOE

petites said:


> What sort of birds do you keep in The Outside World?


I work at a zoo where I work with various passerines, parrots, flamingos, pelicans, birds of prey, ratites, waterfowl etc.


----------



## petites

Wow, you are so lucky


----------



## CaptainHowdy

I currently work in private security as a CCTV Operator and alarm response. Long unsociable shifts lol but the fids are always here to greet me when i get home 

Past jobs i worked retail running the games and temp running a tech department whilst also helping out as a loss prevention officer.

Retail in a pet shop.
Did a year at a safari park in retail and admissions - seasonal job.
And worked at a small zoo collection.
Very first job was working in a kitchen as a cook, think it put me off cooking lol!!


----------



## Featheredflyers

What a good idea for a thread! It's so very interesting to read about fellow 'forumees'. I am a teacher who started out teaching French and German in school, but I now mainly teach adult literacy. The client group is mainly young special needs learners. I also do some voluntary work in a charity shop.

I have always enjoyed creative writing and had some minor publishing success years ago. My dream would be to be a proper professional writer.

My other unpaid job is at home where I am Simmi Budgie's PA!. As voluntary work goes, it's very rewarding.😆 :green pied: He's a really cute and charming guy to work for.😃😀


----------



## karkarkar

Right now I don't work, I left my job(s) a few months ago inch:
I study now at the summer to preapre for college in winter :3
maybe I should get a job though
lol :whatever:


----------



## petites

karkarkar said:


> maybe I should get a job though
> lol :whatever:


Why? 
If you have enough money for you and your birdies to live on, then stay where you are and be happy


----------



## karkarkar

petites said:


> Why?
> If you have enough money for you and your birdies to live on, then stay where you are and be happy


Haha but if I won't work money will end eventually xD


----------



## petites

How about a compromise - a few hours a week?


----------

